# Oils



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Im so new to soaping that i havent made my first batch yet<G> I wold like to know, while searching for supplies, what kind of olive oil do you use, there is pomice,organic, extra virgin, refined? I went to columbusfoods.com. I plan on getting olive oil,coconut oil, palm oli, shea butter, sunflower oil and soybean oil. If anyone can help me out that would be great. Also for reciepes do you just do internet searches??? I ordered a book but it hasnt come yet.
You guys use so many abreviations...FO, EO, KOH,RBO,etc..


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Pomace.

I would stay away from soybean and if you really want to use it you can buy it locally. Most Wal-Marts also carry coconut oil. Palm can sometimes be found in the Asian sections of large grocery stores. I can't buy sunflower locally, but others on the forum can.

Start with the Wal-Mart recipe. Run all recipes throught a lye calculator before soaping. www.thesage.com has a good one.

Abbreviations can be found in the sticky topics.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome Althea! It is confusing in the beginning, but if you write out the abbreveations and keep them by your computer, it helps. And ask if you are confused still. 

Do start with the Walmart recipe, and go slowly from there, tweaking the recipe as you get comfortable making soap. Use tried and true scents, either Fragrance Oils (FO) for Essential Oils (EO).

Your first batches of soap should be with local products, I can purchase lard and sunflower oil cheaper here than shipping it in, and until you are really soaping alot it's cheaper to just purchase your lard, coconut oil, sunflower oil and even olive locally. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use Pomace from Columbus as well.

Welcome.....and I love your name, "Happy Tailz", how cute and clever!


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Kalne said:


> I use Pomace from Columbus as well.
> 
> Welcome.....and I love your name, "Happy Tailz", how cute and clever!


Thank you, we got that herd name by watching the little kids wag their tails while taking the bottle, they were just so "happy" Hence the name Happy Tailz.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi and WELCOME!!
all abrevations are at the top of this forum in the sticky topics. also which you should now be able to go to.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We only started with the basics purchased locally and practiced, but we have so much to learn yet! We have been making soap since this summer. Started with using water first, then graduated to gm. Things have taken off, my DIL is quite a salesman, people are buying 6 and 9 bars at a time, so we are thinking about buying from Columbus Foods now. These ladies on this forum have so much experience and beautiful products, I am trying to absorb as much info as I can. We are now just going to try out the olive oil in soap, customers have been so happy with the basic Walmart recipe, that is what we stayed with so far. Big thing is that we have been buying gm soap from other people, but now we can use our own soap!!! Love it!! Well start with small batches and work up. Have a good week. Carolyn


----------

